# Having arrived, feel completely lost, kindly help



## Spitaki (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi, all,

I posted a few times as I was preparing my voyage to the Mani where I have stayed with loving family. Moving into my apt. today.

I couldn't feel more stupid these days if I tried. Took me an inordinate # of minutes for to post a new thread just now. My common knowledge has evaporated.

I believe I am expieriencing what many expats do, as I have been reading/hearing. I can't tell you what I expect any of you to say to me. I've made many errors in this journey. I'm on a shoestring budget and I am by myself. As I said, I have family here. Good people who are trying to help me however they can; however, there is culture clash which is nobody's fault. It just is.

I've begun to reach out & have met a fewother people and will meet mmore lovely people. 

Also, to make things worse, I do have some physical difficulties & have no car. I feel: what a mess I have made for myself. But I MUST make this work. I have no other choice. 

So many of you have done so. So many more before any of us.

I'm rambling now, so I'll stop. ---- my internet access, at this point, is sketchy. I do hope to get phone # in next few days. But I look forward to your responses.

Some tell me cosmote is the route, others say prepaid wind or vodaphone. I must make phone calls, of course, and to the states for business & for comforting conversations to dear friends. Apt is set up for DSL, I have been told. Here I am rambling again. Apologies. This must get better! Yes? Others have been through worse than I.

Thank you for listening to me. Welcome your comments. Except for telling me how many mistakes I've made -- something I already know.

-- Spitaki


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Spitaki,hi,changing countries is a very stressful to do,the preparations can be all great fun and then reality hits........where are my usual faces,streets, shops,houses and LANGUAGE,where is familiarity? It will take you some time to get over wanting to run home,maybe a year or more.These are early days for you,dont beat yourself up for feelings that are quite natural.its hard to accept....this is where I live now....you will soon settle in to a very nice life,spring is here and there is much exploring to do,people to meet and think of those wonderful street food markets,I go almost dizzy when I go every Friday,I need blinkers like a horse to stop me buying up all the strawberries and cherries,I stuff them all down at once then get sick ha,buy one of those pull along trollys to save carrying.I told you once about the phone,I now pay 29 every month for national,international and internet with...wind...they used to give us 1 hour from house phone per month to other wind mobiles but I preferred the deal I have with them now.I cut half hour from mobile use and reduced the bill from 35 to 29 per month,I think thats good,talking international all day if I want is a good deal,check if the States are included.I hope you will be feeling really good soon and remember every day will bring different feelings,good and not so good days,hang on in there.


----------

